# Food for the Soul



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I subscribe to The Purpose Driven Life Daily Devotional. In light of this new forum, I thought is was appropriate to post this devotional. We all need *"Food for the Soul."* Thanks again Mont, for this forum.

*Growing Your Soul
*by John Fischer

Your soul is the place where you know there is a God even before you meet Him. The soul is that in us which longs for the right thing. And once we come into a relationship with God, it's the place where we commune with Him. The soul can be filled with God or devoid of Him, but if it is empty, God is the only thing that will fill it. We can throw all sorts of pleasures and loves in there, but none will satisfy like God, because the soul was made to long for Him and no other. When God breathed into Adam, he became a living soul, forever longing for God's breath to fill him again.

So growing your soul means to enlarge your capacity for God and truth. It's all about learning to walk with God -- listening to Him through His word and through the natural revelations of Him that come through the things He has made, which includes all the people you know since they were made in God's image. Growing your soul can also involve finding God in the ordinary life and activities we share in every day. It's about being more conscious of the presence of God within you as you go about your normal routines of life. Growing your soul doesn't only happen through spiritual activities like praying and reading the Bible; it can also happen in the way we do everything else. It's a God-consciousness that enlarges as we grow it. When Paul says to pray without ceasing, he means to be more of a soul-conscious person.

This may be hard sometimes, even for the most mature of believers. We all go through times when everything around us seems dry and barren, spiritually. Our souls still long for God. David's soul longed for God in a dry and weary land where there was no water (Psalm 63:1), and like a deer panting for water, his soul panted for the Lord (Psalm 42:1).

This is important to know, because it is not a longing that is over once we meet God. We still long for Him because we long to know Him more, and we sometimes lose sight of Him even though we know better. *Just as we must regularly take in physical food in order to stay alive, our souls must have spiritual food in order to grow and be healthy.* If your soul is undersized, it is because you haven't been paying attention to it. It's been telling you all along what it needs and wants. It's time to do something about it.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you! And this forum is a great place to "grow our souls." I hope you'll continue to post "The Purpose Driven Life Daily Devotion" here. I love it. It's good for the soul.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Soul Food From Heaven Above


----------

